# Karl Sanders with KxK live?



## Hexer (Oct 14, 2006)

just checked some Nile live-pictures.... 
does Karl ever use his Warrior V live? I've seen him with Deans most of the time, sometimes with Jacksons, ..... but I didnt find a pic of him with the KxK (except the one on the KxK page)

is he afraid he might accidentally stab Dallas in the back???


----------



## grim tr00 kvlt (Oct 14, 2006)

He said he wont take it to Europe because he doesnt want it to get messed up on the flight over, and he only uses it for Sacrifice Unto Sebek and Sacrophagus (I believe).


----------



## Pauly (Oct 14, 2006)

Yeah, it's not a Euro-tour guitar, plus it's about as tall as Karl is lol, bitch to lug about.


----------



## Hexer (Oct 15, 2006)

oh, I see
grim tr00 cult: didnt realise it is only used so rarely

does anyone have any more pics of the pair (Karl and V)?


----------



## grim tr00 kvlt (Oct 15, 2006)




----------



## Hexer (Oct 15, 2006)

I was thinking about "in action" pics actually, but those construction pics are pretty damn cool, too! thanks!


----------



## Enmesarra (Oct 15, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3_XSoNG16vs

This is the only place I could find. 

And that guitar is just incredible...


----------



## Hexer (Oct 15, 2006)

Enmesarra said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3_XSoNG16vs
> 
> This is the only place I could find.
> 
> And that guitar is just incredible...



I already have the Sacrifice unto Sebek video (not live). you can see alot more of the guitar there. but I agree: its really cool!


----------



## Enmesarra (Oct 15, 2006)

Hexer said:


> I already have the Sacrifice unto Sebek video (not live). you can see alot more of the guitar there. but I agree: its really cool!



I know the video clip for that song too, but this is the only video or picture I could find live with KXK.

It even makes me crave for a Floyd Rose


----------



## Hexer (Oct 15, 2006)

cant wait until my own V is finished 

it will actually look somewhat similar to the Warrior V, but also different (and it will have 7 strings of course )

oh, and I love floyds


----------



## Enmesarra (Oct 15, 2006)

I can't really decide about to-floyd or not-to-floyd.

The color and the "nile" thing on the body fits perfectly to their music, by the way. Great design overally.


----------



## Hexer (Oct 15, 2006)

I dont even use the floyd all that much, but I just like to have the option. you can always block a floyd if you dont want it floating, but putting a floyd on a non-trem guitar is a different story, so.....

yep, fits perfectly. I wouldnt get one exactly like that though 
the design really is great though!


----------



## skinhead (Oct 15, 2006)

that guitar is killer, seriuslly, that headstock is a good weapon for people that spit you .
Guitar is really cool, i want it 7 stringed and black with green binding.


----------



## Ryan (Oct 15, 2006)

It does look pretty sweet. I dont think i would have done gold though.


----------



## Hexer (Oct 16, 2006)

Ryan: me too, but I think it really fits the aegyptian theme

I was thinking it would be (and look) great with 24 frets and 7 strings, in see-thru black with quilt top and gold hardware....


----------



## Ryan (Oct 16, 2006)

-gold hardware and +black = hell yah. I guess the gold goes well with the whole ancient egypt theme. Its like he's playing an artifact; can reap someone's soul with that friggin headstock. Anubis style.


----------



## Hexer (Oct 16, 2006)

yea, I still have a guess that this is the real reason he uses it so seldom: the rest of the band is just afraid he might freak out and go savage on stage and they dont want to be forced to find a replacement for Dallas.........
   


but I really love the idea of a see-thru black quilt top guitar with gold hardware, it just looks awesome.....


----------



## Ryan (Oct 16, 2006)

lol yah probably. I bet that bass player could handle the position though.

I dont know why, but when i think gold hardware, i think like BB King er something..


----------



## Jachop (Oct 16, 2006)

Hm.. If my memory's not completely goldfish (which it is), I think he used that one when I saw them here... But yeah, since it's been half a year already (man time pass to quickly) I might be wrong.


----------



## Hexer (Oct 16, 2006)

he didnt use it when I saw them on the Harvest Festival tour last year, it was Dean all the way. did he already have the KxK back then?


----------

